# Damn if you do, damn if you don't



## Deadpoolscores! (Apr 13, 2018)

I would like parents take on the subject cost of clubs. I've had a couple clients bring up the subject why the cost of club is so high. After hearing some of them complain that they have been ask to pay $2k + for G2008-06, I thought it was hilarious. I told them that was a normal rate going in their area and some of the surrounding cities. They said that they would get 2 tournaments, referee fees, SCDSL Fall League, registration etc. but uniforms are separate. Also normal to me but when I informed them that I had a friend that charges for G2007 a little over $1k that included the same things except they get 4 tournaments and the coaching fee was covered, of course uniform was separate there were excited to know more. When I informed them that they would have to drive 15 miles to were the team practices, their reaction was "Never mind, its too far for me". LMAO, what wrong with this picture?


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 13, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I would like parents take on the subject cost of clubs. I've had a couple clients bring up the subject why the cost of club is so high. After hearing some of them complain that they have been ask to pay $2k + for G2008-06, I thought it was hilarious. I told them that was a normal rate going in their area and some of the surrounding cities. They said that they would get 2 tournaments, referee fees, SCDSL Fall League, registration etc. but uniforms are separate. Also normal to me but when I informed them that I had a friend that charges for G2007 a little over $1k that included the same things except they get 4 tournaments and the coaching fee was covered, of course uniform was separate there were excited to know more. When I informed them that they would have to drive 15 miles to were the team practices, their reaction was "Never mind, its too far for me". LMAO, what wrong with this picture?


Unless one of the parents is stay-at-home, transport can be a huge issue.  With my son, could put him in a team where I work in the blink of an eye, but we are stuck with limited choices around where we live....grandfather transports and he's not comfortable driving long distances on freeways anymore.  Nannies too (even driving ones) give people lots of complaints if they have to drive long distances (and they are hopping from gig to better gig all the time).  Even if you are stay at home, that's dead space the kid can't use to do something else (homework...practice soccer), though even with a 20 minute drive my son often had to do his math homework in the car.  And if you are one parent juggling 2 kids activities then the longer the distance the harder you have to juggle between 2 possible different locations.  And if you have a baby or toddler that has to go along for the ride, well that's a long time to keep them still.  We talk about that some kids may miss out on soccer because they can't afford the training....there's also a group out there that doesn't have the transport to do club soccer (and they aren't all working class).


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> When I informed them that they would have to drive 15 miles to were the team practices, their reaction was "Never mind, its too far for me". LMAO, what wrong with this picture?


I would jump at 15 miles in comparison to my 50 mile drive to Great Park in Irvine! Sign me up!


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 13, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> I would jump at 15 miles in comparison to my 50 mile drive to Great Park in Irvine! Sign me up!


Holy crap!  50 miles?  Where are you driving from?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Apr 13, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Holy crap!  50 miles?  Where are you driving from?


Man loves his kid if he is willing to drive that far.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 13, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Man loves his kid if he is willing to drive that far.


Seriously.  All I know is that 50 miles in any direction from Irvine means about 2 hours of traffic at typical practice times...I don't know if my sanity could take 2 hours one way stuck in a car with mine on LA freeways.  Especially because my DD insists on controlling the radio dial on the way to practice.  #todaysmusicsucks
 LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2018)

This is a two part rant. One cost, the second distance. Depending on club field costs continue to rise. Our club puts our $700K a year. You drive out of preference.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Holy crap!  50 miles?  Where are you driving from?


Inland Empire, practice starts at 6.

Drive averages 50-60 minutes. 10 Freeway West, 15 South, 91 West, Toll Roads into Great Park. Get the most traffic on 15 South, everything else is relatively wide open.

We alternate weeks driving with good friends a few miles from us.

DD plays for 04 Pats DA.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Especially because my DD insists on controlling the radio dial on the way to practice.  #todaysmusicsucks
> LOL


I listen to Podcasts, Joe Rogan is my go to.

DD and our carpool buddy chat it up half the time and the other half have their ear buds in.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 14, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Especially because my DD insists on controlling the radio dial on the way to practice.  #todaysmusicsucks
> LOL


 That’s the worst thing about driving to and from practice. It’s either 97.1 AMP Radio or of course KIIS FM. No real music at all...lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Seriously.  All I know is that 50 miles in any direction from Irvine means about 2 hours of traffic at typical practice times...I don't know if my sanity could take 2 hours one way stuck in a car with mine on LA freeways.  Especially because my DD insists on controlling the radio dial on the way to practice.  #todaysmusicsucks
> LOL


Sanity? That train has left the station.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

RedCard said:


> That’s the worst thing about driving to and from practice. It’s either 97.1 AMP Radio or of course KIIS FM. No real music at all...lol


And I thought I was the only dad that knows every word to every teeny bopper song ever written.


----------



## Zdrone (Apr 14, 2018)

RedCard said:


> That’s the worst thing about driving to and from practice. It’s either 97.1 AMP Radio or of course KIIS FM. No real music at all...lol


I taught my kids young.  Classic Rock since they were born.

Nothing brings a tear to my eye like coming home and hearing Queen, Pink Floyd or CCR on Sonos.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 14, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Inland Empire, practice starts at 6.
> 
> Drive averages 50-60 minutes. 10 Freeway West, 15 South, 91 West, Toll Roads into Great Park. Get the most traffic on 15 South, everything else is relatively wide open.
> 
> ...


That's not quite as bad as I thought it would be, but I guess you are going against the major flow of traffic coming out of OC at that time of day.  Not too many folks commuting back home to Irvine from day jobs in the IE .


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 14, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I taught my kids young.  Classic Rock since they were born.
> 
> Nothing brings a tear to my eye like coming home and hearing Queen, Pink Floyd or CCR on Sonos.


I will say with some pride that my kid busts out some AC/DC and Metallica whenever she wants to get pumped up for a game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I taught my kids young.  Classic Rock since they were born.
> 
> Nothing brings a tear to my eye like coming home and hearing Queen, Pink Floyd or CCR on Sonos.


My daughter's favorite is Dean Martin, she has listened to the Rat Pack Christmas CD all of her life and is now downloading his songs. Pretty funny.


----------



## zebrafish (Apr 15, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I will say with some pride that my kid busts out some AC/DC and Metallica whenever she wants to get pumped up for a game.


In HS, we would blast "Back in Black" (the tape...) in the locker room for every home pregame. Those songs bring back some good memories.....


----------



## Keeper pops (Apr 15, 2018)

After  years of driving to & from practice, my 2003 DD has come to appreciate and love listening to the old man’s Jack FM. We still flip back and forth to her stations but Daddy rules LOL

As for cost, I am still debating for my 2008, not quit ready to splurge  another of over 2k for fight II season plus Spending extra $$ keeper  training. I am all about  development for her. BTW, still looking for a team for her and we live in Chino. She’s a keeper (go figure). Please PM me.


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 16, 2018)

First music.  Early indoctorination is key.  My 03 DD had a steady flow of Marley, Jack Johnson, Eagles, etc and plays one of those CD's/streams on the way to practice.  Her teammates are always "how do you know that song?".
As for costs, ours is $2100, includes three tournaments paid, SCDSL and 2-3 trainings a week.  Uniforms are extra.


----------



## mirage (Apr 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Holy crap!  50 miles?  Where are you driving from?


As the kids get older and if serious about soccer, I know several players/families have made the trip.  And not just distance but traffic direction and time involved.

Player 1 - Santa Clarita to Chino Hills 2x week
Player 2 - Rancho Palo Verdes to Chino Hills 2x week
Player 3 - Laguna Beach to SD Polo Fields 4x week
Player 4 - El Toro to Fairplax 2x week
Player 5 - Cerritos to Great Park 2x week
Player 6 - El Segundo to San Juan Capistrano, then Costa Mesa and now Woodland Hills 4 week

One in particular, prior to LAGDA started boarding HS program, commuted 4x week from Palm Desert to Carson.

Its a value proposition that only the player and his/her family can make and justify.  There simply is no way to generalize what's acceptable and what's not in terms of distance and time.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> As the kids get older and if serious about soccer, I know several players/families have made the trip.  And not just distance but traffic direction and time involved.
> 
> Player 1 - Santa Clarita to Chino Hills 2x week
> Player 2 - Rancho Palo Verdes to Chino Hills 2x week
> ...


My son was offered a spot on a top-level team (Presidio Premier), but we said it was too far away - 22 miles.  However, we did go over occasionally to practice for guest spots in tournaments, so it was close to the limit.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> I would jump at 15 miles in comparison to my 50 mile drive to Great Park in Irvine! Sign me up!


My kid commuted 66 miles each way her senior year and her carpool mate went 94 miles each way.  It was worth it in order to play with 2 of her current college teammates both of which are now her roommates.  Some things that are expensive are worth it...


----------



## mirage (Apr 16, 2018)

So based on the music choices, its safe to assume most of you are from the '70s...... 

Except Sharif Joe, who appears to be from the 60s


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> My son was offered a spot on a top-level team (Presidio Premier), but we said it was too far away - 22 miles.  However, we did go over occasionally to practice for guest spots in tournaments, so it was close to the limit.


That is a little extreme.  It's 32 miles from Poway to Carlsbad via freeway.  That limits your options quite a bit.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> As the kids get older and if serious about soccer, I know several players/families have made the trip.  And not just distance but traffic direction and time involved.
> 
> Player 1 - Santa Clarita to Chino Hills 2x week
> Player 2 - Rancho Palo Verdes to Chino Hills 2x week
> ...


100% correct.  As you get older and teams get distilled down to the serious players commutes become commonplace.  I think on my players last team (Surf 97/98 ECNL) there was only 1 player that lived in Del Mar so pretty much everyone commuted including my player that commuted from Irvine and her teammate that came from Downey.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> So based on the music choices, its safe to assume most of you are from the '70s......
> 
> Except Sharif Joe, who appears to be from the 60s


Born in the 70's but music of most genres peaked in the 90's.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

RedCard said:


> That’s the worst thing about driving to and from practice. It’s either 97.1 AMP Radio or of course KIIS FM. No real music at all...lol


92.3 and Power 105.9.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter's favorite is Dean Martin, she has listened to the Rat Pack Christmas CD all of her life and is now downloading his songs. Pretty funny.


Interesting.  Drake is her pump up music.  She also loves Mobb Deep because I play it to pump her up.  Her team always plays hip hop over the stadium loudspeakers prior to games.  That would be interesting to hear the Rat Pack prior to games.  I would think that would be more mental warfare than pump up music for milennials.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is a little extreme.  It's 32 miles from Poway to Carlsbad via freeway.  That limits your options quite a bit.


We had at least 6 clubs whose fields were within 10 miles.  Options enough.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> We had at least 6 clubs whose fields were within 10 miles.  Options enough.


Agreed.  We had plenty of close options but close wasn't perfect for our player so we had a commute.  It worked out in the end.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> As the kids get older and if serious about soccer, I know several players/families have made the trip.  And not just distance but traffic direction and time involved.
> 
> Player 1 - Santa Clarita to Chino Hills 2x week
> Player 2 - Rancho Palo Verdes to Chino Hills 2x week
> ...


No, believe me, I get it.  I'm going 30 miles one way 3x week at the moment and know one kid who used to do Pasadena to Laguna Niguel 3x week.  Technician's kid is a younger, and I'm used to seeing those big commutes more for the olders, plus I was imagining him having to brave the 405 for 50 miles during rush hour, which would just about kill me.  But hey, I don't judge.  There's no blueprint for success as a parent.  Everybody's situation is different.  It's like they say on the Appalachian Trail thru-hikes:  Hike Your Own Hike.  It's a term for not letting anyone else dictate what's right or wrong for your journey or trying to dictate to others; it applies to just about everything in parenting too.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting.  Drake is her pump up music.  She also loves Mobb Deep because I play it to pump her up.  Her team always plays hip hop over the stadium loudspeakers prior to games.  That would be interesting to hear the Rat Pack prior to games.  I would think that would be more mental warfare than pump up music for milennials.


Drake is on my DD's playlist as well, but I personally think he sucks.  She and I at least agree on Kendrick Lamar, so that's her current go-to.  Just to balance out the AC/DC and Metalica, I did make sure to introduce her to Run DMC, Doug E. Fresh, and NWA.  She's the type of kid that might dig some Sinatra, too.  Nothing like having a deep playlist for those long ass drives to Norco or Palmdale!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Drake is on my DD's playlist as well, but I personally think he sucks.  She and I at least agree on Kendrick Lamar, so that's her current go-to.  Just to balance out the AC/DC and Metalica, I did make sure to introduce her to Run DMC, Doug E. Fresh, and NWA.  She's the type of kid that might dig some Sinatra, too.  Nothing like having a deep playlist for those long ass drives to Norco or Palmdale!


My player said to me about 8 months ago that she had "discovered" Tupac.  Run DMC and Public Enemy are still my go toos (of course along with NWA).  You sent me down memory lane with Doug E. Fresh (and the Get Fresh Crew).


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> My player said to me about 8 months ago that she had "discovered" Tupac.  Run DMC and Public Enemy are still my go toos (of course along with NWA).  You sent me down memory lane with Doug E. Fresh (and the Get Fresh Crew).


Yeah, one of my prouder moments was when she was doing chores around the house with her headphones on rapping along to "The Show."  

"Six minutes, six minutes, six minutes Doug E. Fresh you're on . . ."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> So based on the music choices, its safe to assume most of you are from the '70s......
> 
> Except Sharif Joe, who appears to be from the 60s


Exactly correct, peace and love.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly correct, peace and love.


@Sheriff Joe isn't from the 60's.  He seems a little too pro Trump for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe isn't from the 60's.  He seems a little too pro Trump for that.


1962 to be exact. I just stayed in a bubble for a decade or 2.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe isn't from the 60's.  He seems a little too pro Trump for that.


It is funny you say that and it got me thinking, the first time I can remember anything political was in elementary school and Nixon was running, my favorite football team is the Miami Dolphins and they were the team to beat when I first started watching football in 1970. Product of my environment I guess.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 16, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I would like parents take on the subject cost of clubs. I've had a couple clients bring up the subject why the cost of club is so high. After hearing some of them complain that they have been ask to pay $2k + for G2008-06, I thought it was hilarious. I told them that was a normal rate going in their area and some of the surrounding cities. They said that they would get 2 tournaments, referee fees, SCDSL Fall League, registration etc. but uniforms are separate. Also normal to me but when I informed them that I had a friend that charges for G2007 a little over $1k that included the same things except they get 4 tournaments and the coaching fee was covered, of course uniform was separate there were excited to know more. When I informed them that they would have to drive 15 miles to were the team practices, their reaction was "Never mind, its too far for me". LMAO, what wrong with this picture?


I totally hijacked this thread, sorry.  Seems like $2000 is a normal range.  Some clubs give you a lot for that $2k, others nickel and dime you to death above that.  We were at one club where $2000 was the touted price, but the uniforms were insanely expensive (3 different kits, warm-ups, bag, etc. all mandatory almost $350.00) and the team had to collect for every tournament, coaching per diem, ref fee, spring league, etc., and there was some mandatory club fundraiser that we ended up buying out of and all that ran an additional $1500, so $35oo when it was all added up.  On the other hand, current club has an annual fee of $2300, but it covers everything and we did about 4-5 big tournaments.  We never have to collect or pay for anything during the year.  Much better.  If I were running a club, I'd mandate a total all-inclusive fee.  

*caveat emptor:  If your club offers a slick looking on-line ordering system for the uniforms (that incidentally always malfunctions), customization options, has more than 3 pages of "optional" branded gear, requires you to have home, away, and "alternate" kits, and hasn't had the same uniform design or logo more than 2 years in a row, run away.  Run far away.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is funny you say that and it got me thinking, the first time I can remember anything political was in elementary school and Nixon was running, my favorite football team is the Miami Dolphins and they were the team to beat when I first started watching football in 1970. Product of my environment I guess.


Bob Griese was fun to watch as, of course, was Larry Csonka and Mercury Morris.  I never got to see them live but I have seen plenty of replays.  Everyone is 50% nature and 50% nurture sir.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> ...and there was some mandatory club fundraiser that we ended up buying out of and all that ran an additional $1500...


$1500 for the fundraiser buyout...? I've seen $150, but $1500 is... extortion, really.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 16, 2018)

focomoso said:


> $1500 for the fundraiser buyout...? I've seen $150, but $1500 is... extortion, really.


haha, no.  The $1500 was me adding up all of the other costs & fees plus the fundraiser.  Didn't write that very clearly...

I don't remember how much the fundraiser was exactly, but any amount was bullshit to me after paying a la carte for literally everything else.


----------



## Zdrone (Apr 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> We never have to collect or pay for anything during the year.  Much better.  If I were running a club, I'd mandate a total all-inclusive fee.


The only thing I would add on this is scrimmage fees outside of the normal season.  They do add up and $5 a pop is resonable to me.


----------



## outside! (Apr 16, 2018)

My radio presets are Jazz 88.3 (although I can do without Dixie Land and any of the crooners) and some rock stations. Way back when my son was still in a car seat, I changed stations and he asked what type of music this was. I told him it was rock. He asked what the previous station was. I told him it was Jazz. He said "I like rock better". He has been spending his ref money the past year on a double bass pedal and cymbals to upgrade his drum kit. This year the HS team would blast various pop/rap songs over the intercom. When he is a senior, he is determined to get some Slayer on the play list. He recently told me that if you listen to country music carefully, you can hear the drummer tap out "Please kill me before the song ends" in Morse code. Sometimes we joke around by saying "Not Quite My Tempo". If I had to pick just one band, it would be Fishbone, but my latest playlists include a lot of Japanese metal bands. I for one welcome our new maid overlords.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Apr 16, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I totally hijacked this thread, sorry.  Seems like $2000 is a normal range.  Some clubs give you a lot for that $2k, others nickel and dime you to death above that.  We were at one club where $2000 was the touted price, but the uniforms were insanely expensive (3 different kits, warm-ups, bag, etc. all mandatory almost $350.00) and the team had to collect for every tournament, coaching per diem, ref fee, spring league, etc., and there was some mandatory club fundraiser that we ended up buying out of and all that ran an additional $1500, so $35oo when it was all added up.  On the other hand, current club has an annual fee of $2300, but it covers everything and we did about 4-5 big tournaments.  We never have to collect or pay for anything during the year.  Much better.  If I were running a club, I'd mandate a total all-inclusive fee.
> 
> *caveat emptor:  If your club offers a slick looking on-line ordering system for the uniforms (that incidentally always malfunctions), customization options, has more than 3 pages of "optional" branded gear, requires you to have home, away, and "alternate" kits, and hasn't had the same uniform design or logo more than 2 years in a row, run away.  Run far away.


No worries, besides there is nothing wrong with people posting there thoughts as long its civil and not immature.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 17, 2018)

Speaking of music, I had an "Aha" moment last week driving to Lancaster for State cup.  My son is learning how to play the guitar (Classic Rock) so he brought his guitar on the trip. Made the 2 1/2 trip short and he enjoyed playing in the car.    Now I am trying to get him to move from Beatles music to Rolling Stones and Eagles.  Can't wait til the next long drive to another soccer tournament


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Inland Empire, practice starts at 6.
> 
> Drive averages 50-60 minutes. 10 Freeway West, 15 South, 91 West, Toll Roads into Great Park. Get the most traffic on 15 South, everything else is relatively wide open.
> 
> ...


Ever try 60 West to 71 South to avoid the 15 traffic?


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 17, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Speaking of music, I had an "Aha" moment last week driving to Lancaster for State cup.  My son is learning how to play the guitar (Classic Rock) so he brought his guitar on the trip. Made the 2 1/2 trip short and he enjoyed playing in the car.    Now I am trying to get him to move from Beatles music to Rolling Stones and Eagles.  Can't wait til the next long drive to another soccer tournament



Stick with the Beatles!


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> 92.3 and Power 105.9.


Sirius/XM radio is worth it during the commutes


----------



## Toch (Apr 18, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Inland Empire, practice starts at 6.
> 
> Drive averages 50-60 minutes. 10 Freeway West, 15 South, 91 West, Toll Roads into Great Park. Get the most traffic on 15 South, everything else is relatively wide open.
> 
> ...


You can definitely get equal or better training closer to home


----------



## mirage (Apr 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> My radio presets are Jazz 88.3 ....


KJazz (KLON) is one of the last surviving jazz stations in the nation.  Its quite sad to see this pure American music expression slowly disappear.  There was a time when LA area had multiple jazz station, KKGO being the biggest and the best before changing to classical.

Today, thanks Clear Channel/iHeart Radio, we hear the same 12 songs over and over again on just about every station.  And they all goto commercial at the same time so you are forced to have commercial playing.  The Sirius/XM has multiple genre  but within any given station the playlist is still limited and you hear the same songs repeatedly in a day.  The best part of Sirius/XM is the ability to listen to anything, including news, business and sports.

We've gone to streaming Spotify/Google Music/Amazon Prime in our cars and at home (aside from ripped music from our old CD's).


----------

